# Kings Dubai vs Safa vs Regent Intl vs Repton vs Raffles



## Sugarbeach (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi there

I'm a newbie to the forum and hope to move to Dubai with my husband and 5yo daughter before the start of the 2010 academic year in Sept. The application process from the UK has been a challenge ..but that's another story...Based purely on what I can find on the internet I have shortlisted the following which I plan to fire off applications to ASAP:

Kings Dubai
Safa
Regents International
Repton
Raffles International

But before I pay up the fees, I would be really grateful for any feedback/views on them.

Thank you very much in advance.

Also with the school day being so short, how do people manage with the logistics? I will be working when I'm out in Dubai, although I'm hoping to negotiate shorter hours/week, so should be able to finish by 4pm.


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Sugarbeach,
We are in a similar situation so I am watching your thread to see if there are any further comments.
We are also applying for our 5 year old boy for Sept. We've applied to Regent, DBS, JESS (for now). 
My husband is now there for Barclays UK, went over 2 weeks ago and he's hearing so many things about schools that I am really confused now. 
You mentioned a few others that I hadn't considered like Kings and Raffles so he may tour these when possible as well.
Where will you plan to live?


----------



## Sugarbeach (Feb 25, 2010)

eusweetheart said:


> Hi Sugarbeach,
> We are in a similar situation so I am watching your thread to see if there are any further comments.
> We are also applying for our 5 year old boy for Sept. We've applied to Regent, DBS, JESS (for now).
> My husband is now there for Barclays UK, went over 2 weeks ago and he's hearing so many things about schools that I am really confused now.
> ...


Hi there,

OMG, a reply, I thought the thread went dead. I posted this same OP on Expat Woman, Dubai, and got quite a lot of feedback that you would be interested in. Just google and search through the threads.

I think EW might be better source of info for education concerns.

We don't know where we will live yet, need to sort out school place first. And yourself? Would you be interested in speaking off line?


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Sugarbeach said:


> Hi there,
> 
> OMG, a reply, I thought the thread went dead. I posted this same OP on Expat Woman, Dubai, and got quite a lot of feedback that you would be interested in. Just google and search through the threads.
> 
> ...




Do you have skype? I can send you my email address as well- just can't figure out how to send you a private email via this link....


----------

